# portage open 4/21



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

my club is holding an open at portage on the 21st. pre pay is 75 and i believe ramp pay is 80-85? if you are interested feel free to pm me.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey man I think I'm off that day shoot me an e-mail or pm with some details you'll probly see me there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hey, just wanted to bump this back to the top! weather is looking much better this week! BIG WEIGHTS!!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

If there wasn't a Lakes Trail tourny at Mosquito Id be there. I do have a friend that is interested. What ramp, start time, and registration time?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I'd like info. also!  WB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's at the new state park off of manchester. i'll post the details tonight i believe it will be 80-85 at the ramp. look for more infor around 10PM tonight


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

what kind of tourny is this bass, crappie, catfish, or what?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry John! Not trying to steal your thunder. That would be a bass tournament.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks louie me and a buddy of mine have been wanting to try a bass tourny


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no worries...i just i wish i had the communication skils like you and Mr. Franks!
tournament is april 21st from 7-3 preregistration will start at 530-6 and the entry is $80 hope to see some people there, dont expect too many from the X series- i dont think they want to stick all thier fish!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

You know I would be there JB but me and wifey have Lakes at Mosquito.

Good Luck!

I'll be waiting to see the results with you at #1!


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

What club is having the open ??
Any idea on the number of expected entries?

Thanks
jj


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

get em' this weekend JB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's the portage lakes bass club, not sure of the number of enties yet. it will also be cash only at the ramp due to payout issues. I am hoping there will be 40-60 boats


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the information !!
jj


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like most everyone is going to Mosq this weekend! lol Good Luck with your event. Should be a great day!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i didn't schedule it, but I know there has to be like 5 or 10 people out there not fishing lakes, aba, or x series...right?!?!?!?! good luck to everyone fishing this weekend.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

JB and the whole Portage Lakes Bass Club.
Thank you for taking the time to put this together.
A ton of pre-blast off doughnuts and coffee, hot dogs and sodas afterwards and a great day to fish.

Not a bad turn out all things considered, ltt at Mosquito and the X fishermen not wanting to stick their fish the day before their shindig, no worries though, they got stuck.


Thank you again.
jj


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What kind of weight did it take to place?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

glad you enjoyed it jojo, around 25 teams, 3 places were paid. took 9.5 or so to cash a check and 12.5 or so won.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks JoJo and everyone in our club that helped put this together. Unfortunately we can't miss all the other tourney's, but were putting forth our best effort. Hopefully word of mouth will let people know about our little tourney and it will grow. Thanks to our sponsors: Norton Marine and Tackle Shop, Blizzard Trophies, Action Tire One, and Kames Sports Center.


----------

